# Russell Moccasins



## 82-Greg (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm interested in possibly ordering some custom loafers and possibly a pair of Chukka boots Russell Moccasins next month. I've searched the archives and they seem to have a good reputation--but no larger threads focused on them. () If they work out, I'm thinking waterproof motorcycle boots would be next.

They look fantastic for the price. What is the view of their products, particularly their quality, and the customer service? I'm not really interested in paying for shoes that are only going to last six months.


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

Russell is a Wisconsin native business--yes, all USA-made--with a reputation for quality, attention to detail, and excellent customer service. I personally do not own own any of their products, but have heard very good things...

hbs


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

I have a couple of pairs. The quality of leather and stitching are top notch. I think they are still "back woods" from a design standpoint, but that is purely subjective. I don't think you can complain about quality.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I have a pair of their upland game hunting boots, purchased quite awhile back. They have worn comfortably and proven to be very durable. At the time of purchase, I thought the Russell boots to be over priced but now, consider them to have been a very good value!


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

*Sport moccasins*

I ordered a pair of Sport Moccasins in late April, give or take a couple of weeks. They were supposed to ship on Aug 13th and Russell has said that they did ship. Maybe they'll be here today. My first pair. I'll report when they arrive. 
Tom


----------



## Mazama (May 21, 2009)

*FWIW*

I've owned Russell Moccasins since 1974 (and sold them at retail in those days) and have been measured for fitting at the factory. As recently as three years ago I bought three new pairs: two boots and one chukka.

Russell uses excellent materials (including Horween leathers that are popular on this site), the people who work there are friendly to deal with and their products can very good to excellent.

Having said that, I probably won't order any more boots and shoes from them.

The basic problem is quality control or lack thereof. Shoes are not made with the features or materials specified (leather/fabric combo when all leather was specified), fit can vary significantly from one order to the next (shoes requested to be made wider than a prior order of the same model were actually narrower) and products are shipped with significant obvious flaws (e.g., glue smeared on expensive tan-colored French veal leather). A check of upland hunting (Russell's biggest market) bulletin boards will reveal these to be common problems. A stockpile of hundreds of returned shoes and boots at the factory - frequently offered on Ebay - attests to these problems.

Russell will work with customers to fix most any issue (at a cost of lots of time and shipping charges for the customer) or give you a partial refund to accept a less-than-correct product.

I wish the situation was otherwise because when Russell's are good they're very good.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

I received my Russell Sport Moccasins via UPS today and have them on now. They are true to size and very comfortable, if a little more "stout" than I had imagined. I have previously owned a pair of Orvis bullhide shoes and these are seem to be about the same level of heaft as the Orvis shoes were. I thought they'd be about the same as earlier Bass Sportoccasins, but are more robust shoes than the original Bass were.
Will post other thoughts as they break in.
Tom


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

hbs midwest said:


> Russell is a Wisconsin native business--yes, all USA-made--with a reputation for quality, attention to detail, and excellent customer service. I personally do not own own any of their products, but have heard very good things...
> 
> hbs


HBS, do you prefer Gokey?


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

I thought the loafers I have were fairly close to my memory of Bass Weejuns but with chunkier leather and a double oak-sole.

Looking at the website, they seem to have "upgraded" to a lined, calf loafer. 

The lost lamented poster familyman once said that Russell is a boot maker and even their shoes have a bit of boot in them. I think that sums it up.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Ron_A said:


> HBS, do you prefer Gokey?


Not meaning to intrude but, having both Russell Upland Game boots and a pair of similarly designed Gokey field boots, I can tell you that, while both have held up remarkably well over years of fairly hard use, it appears that a lot more went into the construction of the Russell's than into the Gokey's and the Russell's seem to offer a more cushioned step, even after all these years. Obvious differences: the Russell's are lined (with leather),while the Gokey's are not; the Russell's have some cushioning in the insole, while the Gokey's do not and the attachment of the sole and the sole design itself, is more robust that on the Gokey's. However, the Gokey soling material has literally worn like iron!


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> Not meaning to intrude but, having both Russell Upland Game boots and a pair of similarly designed Gokey field boots, I can tell you that, while both have held up remarkably well over years of fairly hard use, it appears that a lot more went into the construction of the Russell's than into the Gokey's and the Russell's seem to offer a more cushioned step, even after all these years. Obvious differences: the Russell's are lined (with leather),while the Gokey's are not; the Russell's have some cushioning in the insole, while the Gokey's do not and the attachment of the sole and the sole design itself, is more robust that on the Gokey's. However, the Gokey soling material has literally worn like iron!


Thanks for your comments, Eagle. The only reason that I asked this question was that I have considered buying a pair of the Gokey moccasins (from Orvis), and had totally forgotten that Russell also is an option. I recall reading that HBS wears Gokey mocs, and thought that -- since Russell is in his "home" state -- perhaps he had noticed a difference in quality between the two that had caused him to opt for Gokey. Your comments -- while not directly on point -- are helpful. Thanks again.


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> Not meaning to intrude but, having both Russell Upland Game boots and a pair of similarly designed Gokey field boots, I can tell you that, while both have held up remarkably well over years of fairly hard use, it appears that a lot more went into the construction of the Russell's than into the Gokey's and the Russell's seem to offer a more cushioned step, even after all these years. Obvious differences: the Russell's are lined (with leather),while the Gokey's are not; the Russell's have some cushioning in the insole, while the Gokey's do not and the attachment of the sole and the sole design itself, is more robust that on the Gokey's. However, the Gokey soling material has literally worn like iron!


Hey, good to hear this. I have two pair of lace-up Bird Shooters (7" and 10"), and recently ordered a pair of Gokey-style slip on boots (10") from Russell (The "Cavalier" model. I ordered double vamp with lined uppers, which cost $25 or so more, I think). FYI - the lead time promised is about 14 weeks!

A year or so ago I sent my low boots back to get resoled. After just a few wearings the stitching between the upper and the midsole starting coming loose - an obvious result of the resoling job (they were fine when I sent them, just slick). I sent the boots back to Berlin, WI with a short letter, and Russell made the repair in just a couple of weeks and sent them back to me without comment. In short, they do sometimes make mistakes, but stand behind thier products and make things right.

BTW, my 10" Bird Shooters were a college graduation present from 25+ years ago. Still fully serviceable.

Scott


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

*Gokey vs Russell*

I've tried Gokey on two separate occasions and with just one day's wearing of the new Russells, I can tell already that the Russells are a superior fit and much more comfortable.
The ones I ordered resemble the old Bass Sportoccasins but are significantly more robust. Only change I might make is to order a light vibram sole rather than the double oak that is standard.
just my .02
Tom


----------



## Speas (Mar 11, 2004)

AldenPyle said:


> I thought the loafers I have were fairly close to my memory of Bass Weejuns but with chunkier leather and a double oak-sole.
> 
> Looking at the website, they seem to have "upgraded" to a lined, calf loafer.
> 
> The lost lamented poster familyman once said that Russell is a boot maker and even their shoes have a bit of boot in them. I think that sums it up.


I have a pair of the loafers - unlined and in thick scotch grain leather. They'll still make them for you unlined - for some reason the ladies' model is still shown as unlined. If I were to order another pair, I'd do the same thing again - unlined and in thicker boot leather, not their calfskin which has a dress coating on it.

Also agree on the boot maker comment. My loafers are very solid construction but the stitching and construction is not dress shoe quality. The stitch lines arent exactly straight and the shoes have a handmade looking unevenness to them. Also on one shoe the welt wasnt stained and the other was. I fixed that easily with a bit of edge dressing but it shows their QC. Not that I wont buy again - actually I have a pair of laceup oneida mocs on order due soon and just ordered a pair of lightweight birdshooters in weathertuff as a gift for my father.

If you want to see a few better pics of their shoes you can search the Japanese sites.


----------



## Speas (Mar 11, 2004)

Also - I have a pair of Gokey bullhide pull ons and dont really like them. Being single vamp, if it gets foggy my foot gets wet. That and they're not too comfortable. Leather and construction is fine though.


----------



## budrichard (Apr 3, 2008)

Mazama said:


> I've owned Russell Moccasins since 1974 (and sold them at retail in those days) and have been measured for fitting at the factory. As recently as three years ago I bought three new pairs: two boots and one chukka.
> 
> Russell uses excellent materials (including Horween leathers that are popular on this site), the people who work there are friendly to deal with and their products can very good to excellent.
> 
> ...


I can substantially agree with the above except for materials changing and sloppy workmanship. A number of years ago i ordered two pair of Russell's and was fitted at the factory. I explained at that time I had a high arch. The first was not corrected for the arch (PH Mobogo) and the second(Bird Hunter) was simply too small. I gave up and my money was returned. Then at a double gun meet another rep fitted me for Bird Hunters and when I went to the facory to pick them up, they fit very well and after considerable wearing, I can tell you that the double vamp construction in a boot is the most comfortable thing you will ever wear. My son tried on a few pair of returns at the factory and found a pair that fit a good discount. He loves them.
My next pair will be elephant PH's when I get up the courage to go back for another fitting to assure I get a pair that fit. I will give them my old pair to model after.
So, if you can personally go to Berlin, Wisconsin, do so. If your feet are not abnormal, a fit as they describe should work but in the event, it doesn't, all you are out is time.
The factory is small, using decades old methods and the owners don't change and they don't want to sell, but a pair that fits is the best boot I have ever worn!-Dick


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

*Gokey vs Russell*



Ron_A said:


> HBS, do you prefer Gokey?


Ron...

My Gokeys are almost 16 years old, and have been resoled at the factory 3 times(!!!).

My last two pairs of moccasins came from LLB (heavy-duty boat mocs) the first pair came in 2000, have literally gone through several resolings, and are now my yardwork shoes. Second pair arrived several months ago, and are well-sized and comfortable.

I would gladly try Russells, but for the expense of MTM footwear.

The Beans and my (very ancient) Gokeys perform honourable service.

Enjoy the weekend, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

^ Thanks for your reply, HBS.


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

Ron_A said:


> ^ Thanks for your reply, HBS.


Gladly.

Enjoy Sunday.:icon_smile:

hbs


----------

